# Soil amendment recommendations



## Jayjay99 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi,

I got my soil test back. Here is the photbucket link (http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn114/jaykay99999/results.jpg)

What do you all recommend for soil amendments ?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
J


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

This seems to be a Logan Labs test. Here is a thread on interpreting them:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=60

To convert acres to thousand square feet, divide by 43.56. Your deficits are for whatever soil depth you reported to Logan. If you report 4 inches but want to amend for 6 inches, you will multiply the deficit by 1.5.

A product that will supply both magnesium and potassium is K-Mag or Sul-Po-Mag.


----------



## Jayjay99 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi all,

I've been do some reading and I was wondering. Am I really low in magnesium or is it just because my calcium is out of whack?
Should I add epsom salt as a routine amendment? 
Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes you can try epsom salt one time and retest a few months later.

You also need increase potassium levels and lower the pH.


----------



## Jayjay99 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ok, will give it a one time go! 1 cup per 1k sqft sounds about right? What do you think?

Yup, already adding SOP and elemental sulfur &#128077;

Thanks


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Jayjay99 said:


> Ok, will give it a one time go! 1 cup per 1k sqft sounds about right? What do you think?
> 
> Yup, already adding SOP and elemental sulfur 👍
> 
> Thanks


Epsom salt application is done at a rate of 5 lbs of salt per 1000 ft. According to this calculator you will have to do this 9 times to get to 10% saturation. I would retest after 1-2 applications to see how things are going. Minimum of two weeks between applications with watering so the salt don't kill the grass. The Epsom may also bring down the pH some, so be very conservative with your sulfur application (shoot for high 6's).

https://norganics.com/index-2/calculation-pages/calculate-your-magnesium-application/


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you reported 6 inches to Logan, the 280 lb/acre of magnesium translates to 140 ppm. That is sufficient magnesium under SLAN guidelines. Logan is calculating a deficit because they are trying to get magnesium (and potassium) into a certain ratio that they think is beneficial. If your question is "does my soil have sufficient magnesium," the answer is yes, you don't need anymore. If your question is "how can I meet the Logan ratio," then you would add magnesium. Epsom salts are about 10% magnesium. They don't affect the pH.


----------



## Jayjay99 (Jul 22, 2020)

I figured as much &#128077; I'll hold off on the epsom salt  thank you for confirming


----------

